# New addition crisis



## Tinman23 (Apr 3, 2010)

I just got a very small fancy goldfish to put in with one of my bettas in my 10g tank. I floated the bag to get the new guy climatized and get my betta used to him. It has been just over an hour now and my betta is flaring and chasing the pour guy around in the bag. I have run out of options and dont want to put one of them in a bowl. Apart from running out and buying another tank, what can I do?! (ps the fish is nopt in with the betta , he is safe floating in the bag. The betta does not seem to be stressing...just angry.)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Goldfish require huge set ups so a bowl wouldn't work anyway. I'd just take the goldfish back while you still can.


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Also, goldfish are coldwater fish and bettas are tropical, so they definitely don't mix.


----------



## Tinman23 (Apr 3, 2010)

Things have settled, I think the betta was more or less showing off, they're doing fine now.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

They might play nice, but there's no level of compromise that will accommodate the fact that one of those fish needs temps in the mid-60's while the other one prefers the high-70's.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, I forgot about the temp difference. That's a combo that just will not work. Take the goldfish back. Goldfish should have 20 gallons at least, just for themselves. Plus, they need a LOT of filtration. Two filters is usually best because they poop SO much. Bettas prefer calmer waters. Their requirments couldn't be more different.


----------



## Tinman23 (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah I brought him back and had a very long conversation with the person who sold him to me. She said that she had a betta in with one too and I figured it was ok despite the temp diff. Needless to say she wont be selling anymore goldfish to people who CLEARLY claim they wish to have them share a tank with a betta. So i picked up two ottos, things are all good!


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha this is funny. Since when did all these rules happen? My girlfriend has very expensive goldish and in the tank it also has 2 bettas. None of them ever fight and there has never been a problem with "strong current" or anything like that. Goldfish are gorillas and can handle any kind of water. Her tank temp is at 77 and thats fine for both. The bettas actually swim with the goldfish and eat with them and nothing bad ever happens. The tank has been set up for a long time too. Theres always a way to make any fish work with each other if you do things right. And for filtration, well her tank is as heavily planted as mine are. So if you can make it work make it work. Only problem I see is that your tank is small for the goldfish not the betta. A normal fancy goldfish can get up to 10 inches.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hadouken441 said:


> Haha this is funny. Since when did all these rules happen? My girlfriend has very expensive goldish and in the tank it also has 2 bettas. None of them ever fight and there has never been a problem with "strong current" or anything like that. Goldfish are gorillas and can handle any kind of water. Her tank temp is at 77 and thats fine for both. The bettas actually swim with the goldfish and eat with them and nothing bad ever happens. The tank has been set up for a long time too. Theres always a way to make any fish work with each other if you do things right. And for filtration, well her tank is as heavily planted as mine are. So if you can make it work make it work. Only problem I see is that your tank is small for the goldfish not the betta. A normal fancy goldfish can get up to 10 inches.


 

Any good aquarium book written, will tell you that goldfish and Bettas do not share same water requirements nor do they share same diets.
Two very different species with very different needs. Your assertion that "there is always a way to make any fish work with each other" is patently false,, and is directly responsible for more fish deaths than lives lost in some wars.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Without getting into the particulars of hypoxia, anoxia, tolerance and the health effects thereof, let's just suffice to say that, due to their oxygen requirements, goldfish do not handle tropical temperatures very well AT ALL!


----------



## Tinman23 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, they get along fine and bettas and goldfish are very tolerant to water temp and condition, but its not fair to have them together. The betta needs warm water and the goldfish cold. What...are you gonna make the water one way for one fish and make the other unhappy??? I can see if thats how its been for a while and your fish are used to it..but dont run out and buy one and plan to mix with a betta...plane ahead!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to take it back. Otos are pretty cool I've read!


----------



## Tinman23 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ottos are very cool looking, definetly a great addition!


----------



## 82028 (Dec 2, 2009)

i just had the exact same thing happen! i put a small black moor in with my betta and the next day the black moor's tail was ripped to shreds. I removed him but he ended up dieing . I know better know not to mix the two!


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

Definitely a good thing you took the goldie back! Otos are fun, though you may see your betta chase them if they're in front of him. They're quick little buggers though, so no worries there! I've got a pair in my 10g with my betta boy, used to have three. 
Otos are really finicky when it comes to introducing them to new tanks. Mine was FULL of yummy diatoms; a perfect time to add them! Though they tend to die randomly any time in the first month or so, but after then they're very hardy fish! Many take to zucchini very well, and your betta will probably eat any sinking wafer you put in for them!


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, I've noticed Unagi attack sinking waffers on the way down....but when they hit, she leaves em alone. My 3 otos, Wasabi and my two no names so far...oddly enough are different types of otos and they get along great.


----------



## Sens (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know about Goldfish being Gorilla's....they seem to be a total pain to keep ... I have 3 Oranda's that are so much drama...they are gorgeous but damn! Betta's are way easier to keep and require far less space...We are looking into getting a huge tank just for the 3 Oranda's to keep them alive when we move... My betta fish hate filters and my Oranda's have 2 in their tank at the moment just to keep it clean until we move and they get a bigger tank....I have heard that a goldfish may survive warmer waters but it decreases their life span quite a bit.


----------



## burn84 (Apr 13, 2010)

They should not mix as both require different temperatures of water. It also all depends on personality of the Betta too.


----------

